
Kids who played shoot-em-up games in the ‘90s were probably (mostly) OK - sprucely
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/kids-who-played-shoot-em-up-games-in-the-90s-were-probably-mostly-ok/
======
FrenchyJiby
Couldn't scroll more than halfway through the article before seeing a Call of
Duty PS4 ad. I choked at Adsense's grasp of irony.

